# openSUSE: moTV startet nicht



## k.kkk (28. März 2010)

Hallo erstmal.
Mein Problem ist folgendes:  hab jetzt auf meinem alten P4 Rechner mit TV-Karte jetzt openSUSE 11.x mit Gnome am laufen.  Karte ist soweit ich das beurteilen kann konfiguriert (Achtung Linux-Anfänger). Über Yast wurde moTV installiert, aber es startet nicht!  Hab schon in vielen verschiedenen Foren gesucht, aber nicht das Problem lösen können. 

Zur weiteren Information:
TV-Karte: alte analoge Hauppauge bttv oder so
Grafik: Ati Radeon 9550

Und wie schon angesprochen: bin totaler Linux-noob.
Keine Lust wegen diesem Problemchen wieder auf Windoof umzusatteln.

Schon mal Danke im voraus!


----------



## dot (28. März 2010)

Mal von Konsole aus starten und schauen ob eventuell eine Fehlermeldung auftritt. Alternativ auch mal Programme wie tvtime ausprobieren.


----------



## k.kkk (28. März 2010)

Da brat mir einer ein Storch!
Und die Beine recht knusprig!

tvtime läuft auf Anhieb.
Hatte schon zig Programme probiert.
Super seit Wochen wieder Fernsehen (hab in der Bude kein extra Fernseher).

Achso in der Konsole kommen diese netten Meldungen:


Spoiler



This is motv-3.95, running on Linux/i686 (2.6.27.7-9-default)
Warning: Actions not found: Remote
Warning: Actions not found: Remote
xinerama 0: 1280x1024+0+0
X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode
  Major opcode of failed request:  137 (XFree86-DGA)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  1 (XF86DGAGetVideoLL)
  Serial number of failed request:  214
  Current serial number in output stream:  214



Mich würde aber weiterhin den Grund des Versagens interessieren. 

1000 und 1 Dank für die schnelle Hilfe

Zusatz:Hab noch mal unter "XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode" gegoogelt,
Scheint doch ein weit verbreitetes Problem zu sein was meist mit xawtv und Webcams auftritt.
die Problemlösung hat aber bei mir nicht funktioniert, eigentlich basiert ja motv uf xawtv.


----------



## dot (29. März 2010)

BT878 ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de

moTV mal mit "-c /dev/video0" starten. Sollte aber eigentlich Standard sein.


----------



## k.kkk (30. März 2010)

War ja der Tip aus dem Internet.
Der Fehler ist ja anscheinend, dass die TV-Karten/Webcams nicht richtig erkannt werden, besser gesagt: diese nicht als Gerät 0 gesetzt sind.
Meine TV-Karte müsste Gerät 1 oder 2 sein.
Hab also den Befehl entsprechend eingegeben aber haut trotzdem nicht hin.


----------



## dot (31. März 2010)

Was sagt denn?


```
ls -l /dev/video*
```


----------

